# Speed settings when using PC dovetail jig?



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm amazed every morning when I read the problems put up to question in this forum, and the variety of solutions the members come up with. You artists have a wealth of knowledge and expertise.

Here's another question - I recently purchased a PC dovetail jig. I'm new at this. I know router bit diameters determine the speed the bit should spin. My dovetail and straight bits that came with the jig are small. Could forum members suggest good speeds for my variable speed router to produce best results. Also, I would suppose that the hardness of the wood being used would also be a variable in the equation. Thanks for your help in advance. Fred


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Max V. for all cutters. And to make things easier, for one of the hardest of all router jobs,
preplow with the next smaller dovetail cutter and take the straight bit cuts in stages (with a plunger).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Speed chart*

Here a chart


----------

